# How does one start as a Log Truck driver?



## Runfrombears

Hey all. It is time to start doing a job that I love. The only reason I haven't become a trucker is because being on the road for a week or more straight just is not a possibility for my home life. And this is why I thought Log trucking would be something i'd love to do.

Does someone who doesn't have any significant trailer experience have any chance getting a job as a log trucker?

How does one start out in this industry? I guess I feel like I could drive anything, and anytime I jump in any vehicle it's a blast, and the bigger the vehicle the more fun i'm having 

I am 26, I have expierence driving Tractors and a 5 Ton Delivery Van, i'm working towards getting my CDL (Truck driving school around here is $4500 though, OUCH)

Oh also, what is the pay like? Are you paid by the load? 

Thanks!


----------



## Burvol

You guys still logging down there? You know Ted at L&L? He builds my 390's... good saw mechanic and helluva nice guy. 

I would obtain your cdl, call some loggers, log haulers, ect. and find a local haul that is not too far and try that. Is there any mills even running down there now? Good luck. I'll keep my ears open up here if you want. 

There's always the Yakama Rez.........

Hours of rough dirt roads, with wilderness about. Bears, ya they got em.


----------



## Runfrombears

I don't know Ted but I do go to L&L, great service there. I've been noticing some logging going on up in Falls City, but it seems like a smaller job. There is speculation that a company is purchasing the old mill sites in Dallas, but i'm not sure exactly what the operations will be.

I guess I could get into the longhauling trucking and work my way into it like everyone else right? heh. Theres something about being home every night ya know. And those dedicated runs are far and few between.

I love driving! Now if I could get paid for it


----------



## Burvol

Get your cdl. Come north a bit. You'll eventually find a job.


----------



## Runfrombears

Burvol said:


> Get your cdl. Come north a bit. You'll eventually find a job.



How north? I DONT LIKE BEARS!!! j/k


----------



## Burvol

I'm talking like 50-100 miles is all, still on the west side.


----------



## Spotted Owl

Get your CDL first, if you don't have that getting a job is gonna be even tougher than it is.

Next do you know where the Forthill restaurant is on Hwy 18? If you do and have your card go there every sat morning. Just after they open 6 or 8 of the local gypos are tere for breakfast. Most have their own trucking end and some just handle the trucking. I heard Breedens has been looking for a driver out of Sheridan. Pay is generally low but you will get lots of hours, or a percentage depending on a few things. Get out the phone book and get the address and knock on some doors. Find out who is working on Miami, Wyerhauser, Hancock ground. Park down at the park and ride at 18 and 22 and look at the trucks and right down the names on the doors and call them. Eddy was said to be looking might check with them.

We still have the pulp mill buying, Hamptons is on who knows what shifts from day to day. Our wood is going to pulp, Longview, or Big Boise or Tillamook. 

You don't stand a chance at anything until you have a drivers card. Then it's still gonna be a tough haul to find a outfit that will take you one with Zero experience in anything let alone fast running some of them roads. 


Owl


----------



## 056 kid

Why does a CDL cost sooo much in Oregon. Virginia has many more road rules as far as the DMV(#### the DMV) goes, but getting your cdl dosent cost more than 100.00 bucks im pretty sure. 

you need to make friends with some loggers. I was driving trucks alot off highway just cause I was there & they needed to be moved, those where some tense times cause I really did not want to. Trying to get a ford 9000 with 83,000 out of the hole it sunk into while being loaded takes some realll finess. Get alittle to gas or clutch happy amd BANG, somthing is broken. Crossing over a saddle and having the front end of your rig raise up on the air and drive straight on, you cant let off or your gonna have some REAL PROBLEMS. I know my boss was real shy of hiring someone who didnt have much experience driving off road. I know why to, its really really really easy to break expensive chit when you are driving on those backwoods logging roads.

I would see if you can get some more experience before pushing the cluch and putting her in low. Find a driver and ride with him, you will learn alot there.

You can disgard this comment if you wish, It is considerd by Gary to be worthless information. .


----------



## 2dogs

I would suggest starting in first gear.


----------



## 056 kid

2dogs said:


> I would suggest starting in first gear.



Depends what you are driving..


----------



## Gologit

You might try hiring on as a shop monkey with a logger or a log trucking outfit. Spend a season or so doing that, talk to the drivers who are out doing what you want to do, and learn the language and customs a little. If you still want to drive and have anything on the ball your boss will notice you and when an opening comes up you'll be right there. Trucking outfits are always on the make for talent and if they already know you you're ahead of the game.
Ride with the drivers whenever you can, on your own time, and see if it still appeals to you. 

There's a whole lot more to driving log truck than meets the eye. Staying safe, working long hours, keeping a fast pace, no two loads alike in the way the truck handles, keeping your wits about you when you're exhausted, and being able to eat an egg salad sandwich, drink a cup of coffee, negotiate a switchback, shift a few gears, and talk on the CB all at the same time are just the basic skills for getting you started.

If you truly want to haul logs, are persistent in your applications, aren't a loudmouth, a doper, or a know it all, you'll get your chance.


----------



## Billy_Bob

All my neighbor did was buy a log truck. Then he was a log truck driver!

But he was a logger before that, so already knew everyone.

Here is a google.com search for log trucks for sale Oregon...
http://www.google.com/#hl=en&safe=o...og+truck"+for+sale+oregon&fp=91fa8dc8225f38ce


----------



## slowp

Gologit said:


> There's a whole lot more to driving log truck than meets the eye. Staying safe, working long hours, keeping a fast pace, no two loads alike in the way the truck handles, keeping your wits about you when you're exhausted, and being able to *eat an egg salad sandwich, drink a cup of coffee, negotiate a switchback, shift a few gears, and talk on the CB all at the same time *are just the basic skills for getting you started.



That explains a lot! 

Our community is now famous. One of the few independent log truck drivers left is on the cover of _Trucker's World_ which is now the backside of _Logger's World_ in case you didn't know. I'll have to get his autograph. 

He explains how he got into the business. Of course, being from a logging family helped in his case.


----------



## porch monkey

Like others said - get that license first. You can find one of the big companies to train you but you'll have to go otr for a while. But you need to do that anyhow. Get your license and get 1 year of experience otr. That year of experience driving for JB Hunt or Schneider or some other jerkoff outfit wont help you much when it comes to driving the kind of pig trails you might have to drive hauling logs but it'll do something really important: it'll look good when somebody tries to get you insured to drive a log truck. If a guy cant get you insured it dont matter how bad he wants to hire you - his hands are tied. You might find some kind of shady outfit that will do it anyway but lots of times those arent the kind of guys that you'd want to work for anyway. Most of the guys that Ive seen that will jerk their insurance company around are usually the same ones that shortcut maintenance and jerk their drivers around too. If you want to work for a reputable outfit they're gonna have to be able to get you insured - and that will take some experience


----------



## porch monkey

I forgot to add that if you cant pass a piss test you might as well forget it


----------



## Rick Alger

Years ago, before I knew a heck of a lot, I was cutting wood for a guy in town who decided to go on vacation on the spur of the moment. One night he came to my house with his truck, a spool of light gage wire and a couple tail lights. He said, Park the skidder, you'll be running the truck next week. Better fix the lights. 

I said I didn't have a commercial license and he said it was only eight miles of tar so I'd do alright. Then his wife pulled into the yard and he was gone. 

Next week I fixed the lights and made 14 trips. Ten were only eight miles on tar, but the rest were long, and one was well over a hundred miles out of state. Every trip was at least a ten percent overload and probably more. On that long trip a trooper gave me the blue lights, but as I was pulling over, he did a U-turn and headed back the other way. Probably an accident. I didn't wait around to find out.

At the end of the week I figured I had about 75 hours into the trucking business. I made less than I would have in an average 50 hour week of logging, and if that trooper had nailed me, I'd probably still be waiting to get my license back.

That is how I got into the log truck business, and why I got out of it.


----------



## oregoncutter

*Log truck drivers.*



Runfrombears said:


> Hey all. It is time to start doing a job that I love. The only reason I haven't become a trucker is because being on the road for a week or more straight just is not a possibility for my home life. And this is why I thought Log trucking would be something i'd love to do.
> 
> Does someone who doesn't have any significant trailer experience have any chance getting a job as a log trucker?
> 
> How does one start out in this industry? I guess I feel like I could drive anything, and anytime I jump in any vehicle it's a blast, and the bigger the vehicle the more fun i'm having
> 
> I am 26, I have expierence driving Tractors and a 5 Ton Delivery Van, i'm working towards getting my CDL (Truck driving school around here is $4500 though, OUCH)
> 
> Oh also, what is the pay like? Are you paid by the load?
> 
> Thanks!



Well, first off it takes a very special, unique individual to be a good log truck driver, most I have met seem to have come from the same mold or atleast close to the same molds ( not saying that it's a bad thing). You have to know everything about everything, especially logging, and be willing to tell the guy running the loader how to load You're truck! It's also important to throw and yell out good ideas to loggers when they have had something bad happen, like a skidder on it's side or a Yarder or a mechanical breakdown, ideas like "well just slack You're lines, and guylines move the yarder ahead, and squeeze that stroker out behind it, so I can get my load finished and get to town" when the shovel breaks. You also need to know all the little stores that sell hot food, coffee, and have hot babes that want You, working in them, it's an impressive conversation starter to be used throughout the day or even the week. No all joking aside I have dealt with alot of drivers and have friends that drive log truck, and through the years when I used to chase, I respect the job they do, some of the roads, conditions, and idiots on the roads they deal with on a daily basis while staying safe, and sane is more than I can explain.


----------



## 056 kid

I knew an old guy that had driven all his life. He can bairly get around on 2 feet, but he can still drive the snot out of a truck. He worked for my boss for over 25 years off & on. I have never seen a man get so angry with an old timer than my boss did. Funny thing was the old man would just get this little smirk on his face while boss man was giving him the 15th degree. I used to love watching him stand there right next to the cab while the truck was being loaded, door wide open dancing around getting ready to fall off its hinges. he only did it cause boss hated him doing it. I guess when you get that age you dont take #### from anyone. Watching him tote the front tires off idle out of a hole was always cool to see. I remember once he had gotten the tag ALL messed up, it had slipped off the road and was about to take the whole rig with it. Where was he? sitting in the cab eating a bologna sandwich like he was sitting in a parking lot

Crazy old timers, thats who you need to find if you wanna learn...


----------



## DK_stihl

*Cdl*



056 kid said:


> Why does a CDL cost sooo much in Oregon. Virginia has many more road rules as far as the DMV(#### the DMV) goes, but getting your cdl dosent cost more than 100.00 bucks im pretty sure.
> 
> you need to make friends with some loggers. I was driving trucks alot off highway just cause I was there & they needed to be moved, those where some tense times cause I really did not want to. Trying to get a ford 9000 with 83,000 out of the hole it sunk into while being loaded takes some realll finess. Get alittle to gas or clutch happy amd BANG, somthing is broken. Crossing over a saddle and having the front end of your rig raise up on the air and drive straight on, you cant let off or your gonna have some REAL PROBLEMS. I know my boss was real shy of hiring someone who didnt have much experience driving off road. I know why to, its really really really easy to break expensive chit when you are driving on those backwoods logging roads.
> 
> I would see if you can get some more experience before pushing the cluch and putting her in low. Find a driver and ride with him, you will learn alot there.
> 
> You can disgard this comment if you wish, It is considerd by Gary to be worthless information. .



100.00 is just for DMV fees, that's probably going to be similar in about any state. The 4500.00 is if you go to a driving school.


----------



## DK_stihl

*Old guys*



056 kid said:


> I knew an old guy that had driven all his life. He can bairly get around on 2 feet, but he can still drive the snot out of a truck. He worked for my boss for over 25 years off & on. I have never seen a man get so angry with an old timer than my boss did. Funny thing was the old man would just get this little smirk on his face while boss man was giving him the 15th degree. I used to love watching him stand there right next to the cab while the truck was being loaded, door wide open dancing around getting ready to fall off its hinges. he only did it cause boss hated him doing it. I guess when you get that age you dont take #### from anyone. Watching him tote the front tires off idle out of a hole was always cool to see. I remember once he had gotten the tag ALL messed up, it had slipped off the road and was about to take the whole rig with it. Where was he? sitting in the cab eating a bologna sandwich like he was sitting in a parking lot
> 
> Crazy old timers, thats who you need to find if you wanna learn...



Aren't they great?


----------



## Steamtrain

I drove a log truck during the 1970s and 80s. I was injured and had to cross train into another line of work. It is now 2015, I'm retired and want to pull logs again- although it will now require a CDL driver license. Before, a Chauffeur's Licence was plenty. There was no ABCD, etc. I was known as a very good driver. Do I have to go to school to get a CDL license? I'm quite confident that I've lost little in the way of knowledge/skill. I could be rusty, however. Spending $3000 for truck driving school isn't an option at this time. I'm 58 years old. I've lived all over the planet, so I have no local connections in the industry- but Florida is my home and where I've come to retire. Any chance of climbing on a local rig w/o schooling if I have prior history? Income isn't a concern, just some kind of local driving...state-wide maybe.


----------



## catbuster

You don't need to go to driving school to get your CDL. When I got mine in KY I got my physical, had my permit for two weeks, accrued the required amount of hours, then tottered around in a lowboy for about an hour to get my license. I got all my hours from backlogs of driving fire trucks.

But to be honest, until you're comfortable with a rig on the road, you have no business driving on off road. A 600 hp motor through an 18 speed crash box can be hard to feather, and if you're loaded and slam the clutch you'll tear it or something else in the driveline apart. You could roll the truck into a ditch, or lose traction on the crap road surface.


----------



## northmanlogging

Steamtrain said:


> I drove a log truck during the 1970s and 80s. I was injured and had to cross train into another line of work. It is now 2015, I'm retired and want to pull logs again- although it will now require a CDL driver license. Before, a Chauffeur's Licence was plenty. There was no ABCD, etc. I was known as a very good driver. Do I have to go to school to get a CDL license? I'm quite confident that I've lost little in the way of knowledge/skill. I could be rusty, however. Spending $3000 for truck driving school isn't an option at this time. I'm 58 years old. I've lived all over the planet, so I have no local connections in the industry- but Florida is my home and where I've come to retire. Any chance of climbing on a local rig w/o schooling if I have prior history? Income isn't a concern, just some kind of local driving...state-wide maybe.




Its rare but some outfits will train on the job, takes some special paper work... However Florida may be different.

Otherwise your options are to contact one of the big nationwide carriers and get on the job training from them, Brown Line, Interstate, usf reddeway etc.

The pay is crap and you have to sign some agreement that you will haul for them for x time, but they do provide training while getting paid.


----------



## slowp

You have to have been a timber faller first. All the log truckers around here "used to be fallers". Then, you need to be able to learn the sources of good gossip, and have the gift to spread it around. Donettos must also be carried.


----------



## 1270d

Where would you be working?


----------



## jwilly

Around here you need to whine like a six month old puppy and then complain about everything, bumpy road, bugs, fuel prices and lack of donuts on the header.

Seriously, find someone to ride with that will show you the ropes and hopefully let you use their truck for your road test.

AND learn how to put on chains before you are stuck!


----------

